# Plant Identification



## tarnishedtales (Sep 13, 2011)

This thing sprouted up in my tank a few months ago, obviously a hitchhiker. It sent out a shoot that ended up giving me a ton of new plants. Thanks for the help!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like Vallisneria sp. How tall is it? Maybe the dwarf variant.


----------



## tarnishedtales (Sep 13, 2011)

My largest is only about 3 inches tall. While looking at the Vallisneria you suggested, I found a link to Sagittaria sublata, which I think looks the closest just based on the broadness and lack of twisting in the leaves. Thanks!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry - didn't get to see this post a couple days ago. This plant can also be Echinodorus Tenellus.
Pygmy Chain Sword (Echinodorus tenellus)

You will have to wait for the plant to grow out to determine which it is. Echinodorus Tenellus grows up to only around 6" tall and spreads like crazy. Sagittaria can grow up to 12" tall and is less prolific, probably because it tends to emerge from runners deeper from under the gravel. Echinodorus Tenellus sends out its runners above the substrate.


----------

